# Tempermental Cherokee?



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello,

For any of you die hard jeep-enthusiasts or those who are handier than I in the garage I have a post that may just stump you. Recently aquired a 88 Cherokee for a back-up vehicle and something just extra to have around. It runs fantastic, even with 210,000 miles on it. However if you drive it into town and then stop it to run into a store, upon returning it will not start. It will turn over, but the best that I can tell it doesnt get enough/any fuel to make it start.

Now I have heard that some cars have a fuel pump relay which can overheat at time? Or maybe a worn out fuel pump? Bad lines or filter. If anyone has any insight or ideas how to diagnos the prolem cheaply I would certainly appreciate it.


Ryan


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

it could also be a bad coil or ignition module, what made you suspect it is the fuel system? is it injected or carburated?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Next time try moving the gear shift into neutral and try to start it the Neutral Start Switch is a common problem on the Cherokee's

Here's a site for more information
http://www.jeepforum.com


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, 

Yeah I looked around a bit and found some information concerning a coil pack, and possibly the crank position sensor.


I will let you guys know what it ends up being. 

The safety neutral switch, i.e. moving the gear shift, would prevent the starter from turning over correct? because it will turn over just not start.

Well thanks again 

Ryan


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Rgory said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yeah I looked around a bit and found some information concerning a coil pack, and possibly the crank position sensor.
> 
> ...


ha ha yea that's what I get for not reading all of your post. The CPS is another known culprit of no start conditions for them.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

My 88 S 10 Blazer had the same simpitions. Had to put a on new fuel pump.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I know this is a year old post, but just in case you haven't come up with a solution...here it is:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40090


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

bryanj23;349660 said:


> I know this is a year old post, but just in case you haven't come up with a solution...here it is:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40090


Yea listen to bryan he knows.


----------

